# My 75G Planted



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't post pics much but thought I'd do it now since it had a haircut recently and was looking presentable, everyone was smiling for the photo too.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice shot!!! Tank looks Awesome!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice looking tank. Picture perfect as they say.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking good. I like black backgrounds on tanks. They give the tank a nice look. I'm impressed.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome tank ! If my next tank is half as nice I'd be a happy camper


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words.

Trouble is, once it looks all nice and healthy it grows like a bastard and needs to be pruned often...a week later and the L.sessiflora in particular is starting to cross the top of the water. I wish I didn't like that plant!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I had a jungle of that once in a low tech 29gal, I liked it too but now avoid fast growing stem plants altogether as the constant trimming became a pain.


----------

